# Conseil pour Achat New Ipad en App Store



## darkanuss145 (13 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai jamais rien acheté en apple Store lors d'une sortie mondiale.

Combien faut-il prévoir de temps de queue à Vélizy 2 ?
Savez vous comment ca avait été géré pour l'iPhone 4S ?

Ce Apple Store est dans une galerie commerciale.
Vers quelle heure conseillez-vous d'arriver sachant que l'App Store ouvrira à 8h ? (je ne sais pas à quelle heure ouvre la galerie par contre).

Merci.


----------



## darkanuss145 (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Combien d'heure de queue faut il prévoir pour l'ipad à Vélizy en arrivant à 7h30 (ca ouvre à 8h) ?

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (15 Mars 2012)

Pour Vélizy ins ont annoncé une queue de 1h43 minutes mais je penche plus pour 1h46.....

S'il te reste du marc de café du matin jette un oeil.


----------



## ergu (15 Mars 2012)

Je te conseille surtout d'arriver une semaine à quinze jours après, histoire de pas te faire ch... à faire la queue pendant trois plombes pour un iBidule avec plein de geek applemaniacs pour te faire la conversation.


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Perso, j'arriverais au moins une heure en avance. Mais je pense que ce ne sera pas la bousculade non plus. C'est Velizy et non l'Apple Store d'Opera ou du Louvre.


----------



## Tuncurry (17 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est Velizy et non l'Apple Store d'Opera ou du Louvre.



Je suis passé à l'Apple Store du Louvre hier à 14H00 et je n'ai pas fait la queue une seule seconde. Il n'y avait que 3 personnes devant moi et 10 Apple boys à nous attendre... Accueil plutôt efficace, dit au passage...


----------



## darkanuss145 (20 Mars 2012)

Finalement, j'étais à vélizy à 7h55

Environ 80 personnes devant.
J'ai été servi à 9h30 soit 1h30 de queue

Il y avait environ encore 40 personnes derriere moi
Bref un petit lancement

Sinon croissant, café et jus d'orange et haie d'honneur à chaque entrée de client lol


----------

